# Blizzard Power Hitch 1 wanted



## DetroitDuramax (Jan 10, 2005)

anybody have any used 8 or 8.5 power hitch1 plows for sale will travel I make it to Dc area often and if they ever open canada Ny is a quick trip from Detroit.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a parts 810 I could part with


----------



## DetroitDuramax (Jan 10, 2005)

no really looking for a decent shape straight blade 8 or 8.5 the PP are really to heavy for my cc diesel and dont want the hassle of trying to find 810 parts for the original blizzard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DetroitDuramax said:


> no really looking for a decent shape straight blade 8 or 8.5 the PP are really to heavy for my cc diesel and dont want the hassle of trying to find 810 parts for the original blizzard.


Oh crap...now you tell me. I've been running an 8611 LoPro on a Furd CC diesel and RAM CC diesel.

I better sell my truck.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

I've been hoarding a few parts. If you're ever headed to the Falls...

Don't know if there's anything complete, some assembly required.


----------



## DetroitDuramax (Jan 10, 2005)

GMC Driver said:


> I've been hoarding a few parts. If you're ever headed to the Falls...
> 
> Don't know if there's anything complete, some assembly required.


any 8 or 8.5 moldboards in decent shape?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

DetroitDuramax said:


> any 8 or 8.5 moldboards in decent shape?


All power plows. Nothing without a bit of rust...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> All power plows. Nothing without a bit of rust...


Are the stickers still present?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are the stickers still present?


That, and even blue sharpie on a few.


----------

